# Good looking G-Shocks



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

I want to like G-Shocks but I just cant seem to like them, tried one & gave it away!

However this one, I seem to like...



Lets see some good looking G shocks

Edit - any why are they so effing big (angry face)


----------



## owain1 (Oct 13, 2016)

This one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sewingman (Nov 7, 2015)

This is my go to watch......it does the lot.....Bob.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I've always liked the Frogman, with its quirky offset dial, but they are ridiculously expensive now....a black one in the duty free at Gatwick last weekend was just shy of a grand....and some on Creation are over. :swoon:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Again..........Small, light, tough, radio controlled, unbustable and unbeatable. Imho


----------



## RSR934 (Sep 26, 2017)

I have a few G-Shocks but my favourite is a Casio G-Shock Gulfman-tough solar- multiband 6-GW-9110. I have had this for several years, it's the one with the titanium inner, not sure if you can get this one still. I love this watch, I used to wear it for work then became sentimentally attached to it so I retired it and replaced it with another G-Shock. I also like the G-Shock frogman but it appears to have developed some kind of super watch status and the price tag to match.


----------



## RSR934 (Sep 26, 2017)

sewingman said:


> This is my go to watch......it does the lot.....Bob.


 Nice watch sewingman. My son has one the same. I prefer the all black one with the negative display.I agree with what you say....it does everything. Also it's a multiband 6, very accurate I use one of these to check the accuracy of my other purchases. I have a few multiband 6 G-Shocks and they all say the same time to the second.

Regards, Paul.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I've got a few of the cheaper ones mostly bought for holidays but I wear them now and then for a bit of a change.




























I just bought this one a couple of weeks ago.










I've got another couple somewhere in a box. A bit of fun that didn't cost a fortune. That being said I've been tempted with one of their more expensive steel ones or the old style rectangular ones. Not for everybody but I like them.

Happened to meet a lad one night recently and he let me try this one on. A decent solid bit of kit. Said he paid £500 for it ???? and kind of felt a bit expensive.










Cheaper than a new coat

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Never been into them but got desperate once when trying to fulfill a white watch some in my collection and tried one of those white G-shock numbers. Hated it immediately.

For me watches aren't told, they're an accessory. They're jewelry. Thus they should look classy, not plasticy. Lol

I just don't see how a watch can be viewed as anything else. Not in a day where everything around us at almost all times has the time on it. I mean, to call a watch redundant is an extreme compliment and understatement.

Anyway, I digress, there's something to G-shock though, I can't lie. If you did have a watch for a tool they would definitely be the way to go. And if so, I'd still do the same one I had before. I think it was called the Frogman or something like that.


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

It's a ladies, but still quite big!


----------



## longplay (Sep 27, 2017)

Not normally bother by the G-shocks, too big and bulky for my tastes, but saw a blacked-out version and was tempted. I'd probably scrape the white letters off too


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

This for me because of its straight forward, quick glance legibility as a time keeper.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

I'm more into the vintage.....


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Is there such a thing? "Good looking" G shock?!? Very good at what they do or meant to do, but good looking? Not to my eyes.

I've had a couple but moved them on. I got fed up of gagging every time I looked to see the time. :tongue: IMO of course.


----------



## Hussle (Jun 26, 2017)

Hideous, plastic, digital, overpriced monstrosities IMO and why do they insist on putting giant writing on the front? PROTECTION, protection from what or who?

But some people love em so what do I know.


----------



## sewingman (Nov 7, 2015)

It's a bit like a American Humvee, not pretty but it does the business.....Bob.


----------



## Laughing gravy (Aug 14, 2016)

Mines not bad looking.


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

It's always worth browsing the Casio Outlet site

"Although there may be defects in the product's external packaging, the product itself is in pristine condition, and will work exactly the same as a new Casio product. Even better, our B-Grade Products are covered by the same warranty as new Casio products."

https://outlet.casio.co.uk/


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Ugh, hideous.

*just sayin'*


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

I hate them !

But I have three. :hmmm9uh: I think I thought I had to have one or two to complete an eclectic collection. I had an ana-digi RC solar powered one as well, but found it hard to read so moved it on.

I find them useful for work/gardening as they are indestructable, but wouldn't have one as a daily wearer.

The middle one is on permanent loan to my step-dad as he needed a watch with alarms, legible time, day/date and a light, that he can't break if he falls over (his words, not mine). I will inherit it back soon enough.










My youngest daughter also has three which she wears all the time, a red one, a purple one and a white one (her favourite). My eldest often borrows the red one. I don't have any photos of them because they are horrible ! Great big coloured bits of plastic.

Hate them, I do


----------



## Say (Jul 21, 2017)

I do like and want a gshock but the ones I like are so BIG it puts me off. Think I need a cheap one so if it gets knocked about it won't really matter, don't want one that will snag on anything either. Keep on looking :thumbsup:


----------



## longplay (Sep 27, 2017)

Looked at the outlet site, top end was £440 down from £880 (for a G-shock!) -- for that money I'd expect one of these to allow me to land rockets on remote!


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Before I became office based I used to wear my gshock glide for every day work wear. It suffered some serious abuse over about 10-12yrs, but keeps on going. It's battle scarred and has been splattered with various fluids, (flammable, chemical and biological) rocks, flames, paint etc and when it was no longer a daily wearer I stripped the case and cleaned a load of "smog" from it. Throughout it all it just keeps going and that is the point of a Gshock. Fugly yes, but also bombproof :thumbs_up:










I even bought a Mudman to retire the glide, but as the glide just keeps on going the Mudman remains barely worn and tidy. I wouldn't pay the top quoted prices as I'd rather have something vintage and manual/auto, but that's just me. Enjoy them for what they are :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Laughing gravy said:


> Mines not bad looking.


 Snap!....My daily beater...


----------



## JIMMYNo1 (Oct 14, 2016)

Generally speaking i think G-shock are like the Marmite of the horological world. I personally love them and i have two. Even if you don't like the aesthetics, i don't think you can argue with how amazing they are when you weigh up how robust, functional and iconic they are especially when taking into account how cheap they are (majority of then anyway) i expect ill get a new one from the wife for Christmas.


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Cheap.... but still ugly (IMHO of course!) .

http://www.argos.co.uk/product/5532353?cmpid=COJUN&utm_campaign=11553376&cjsurferid=200104034170010212%3AtIrLMRvWBy3h&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_content=Pepper+Deals+LTD&utm_source=CJ&catalogId=10001&storeId=10151&_%24ja=tsid%3A11674|prd%3A1546795&utm_term=1453124&referredURL=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.argos.co.uk%2Fproduct%2F5532353&referrer=COJUN


----------



## windows95 (Dec 16, 2014)

I have a few now, good looking no, but fun yes, solar power & up to any job. Shame the new Frogs & Mudmasters are now huge with a tag to match.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Had this old thing as a beater for 14 years, and it's still going today. Bought the newer, radio controlled version to replace it, didn't get on with it, so sold it on.


----------



## Buuk (Apr 15, 2017)

owain1 said:


> This one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


 I've got this one but with a purple reverse display and the orange/black strap. I believe it was a limited edition? Lovely looking watch but a nightmare to tell the time on!


----------



## RSR934 (Sep 26, 2017)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Snap!....My daily beater...


 If my G-Shock was in a pile of cacti, it would be stopping there. LOL.

Regards Paul.


----------



## Thegooddetective (Oct 22, 2017)

Love a G shock, fantastic for adventure, and this one has been on a few :thumbs_up:


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Cant work out if I like it or if it makes me feel a little bit sick?...


----------



## alxbly (Jul 14, 2017)

Jonesinamillion said:


> Cant work out if I like it or if it makes me feel a little bit sick?...


 Ha ha, I tried one of those on a few weeks ago. It's huge, but I quite liked how busy the dial was...


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

I had this one which I though was a decent looking G Shock.


----------



## RSR934 (Sep 26, 2017)

Jonesinamillion said:


> Cant work out if I like it or if it makes me feel a little bit sick?...


 I think that's the rappers and chav's version.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

RSR934 said:


> I think that's the rappers and chav's version.


 Almost

But










:biggrin:


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

Love my G shock, still £75 in Argos and I think everyone should buy one


----------



## RSR934 (Sep 26, 2017)

BondandBigM said:


> Almost
> 
> But
> 
> ...


 Hmmm....Dare I say that's even more "rap and chav". Apologies if you've got one. :yes:



Montybaber said:


> Love my G shock, still £75 in Argos and I think everyone should buy one


 The multiband 6 G-Shocks are great watches. Between me and my son we have several and they all say the same time to the second. As I have said in previous posts I use one to check the accuracy of other watches. Can't speak for the Rolex, I don't own one. Good stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

I like these


----------



## RSR934 (Sep 26, 2017)

I also like all three.


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

For any fans, there's a good few in the goldsmiths "up to 50% sale", many of which around the £60 mark...

http://www.goldsmiths.co.uk/G+Shock-Gents-Watch/p/17050130/


----------



## sabailand (May 28, 2010)

Thegooddetective said:


> Love a G shock, fantastic for adventure, and this one has been on a few :thumbs_up:


 I think this model is the best of the G-shock range,although this has `functions and features`its quite tame compared to some some of the other G-shocks!Its not too big in the flesh either,quite a nice size!


----------



## alxbly (Jul 14, 2017)

I thought I liked the original square shape G-Shocks best until I got this for Xmas:

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BdHuxPSFwcq/

It's big but not too big and the dial is amazing, so much going on. Really like this one. :yes:


----------



## The Minute (Dec 24, 2017)

Sorry, no such thing. To me a G Shock is the Hummer of the watch world. No doubt they are good watches, but for me they are hideous


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

No such thing.


----------



## LH5446 (Dec 31, 2017)

sewingman said:


> This is my go to watch......it does the lot.....Bob.


 Like wise, had mine 8 years now and apart from a new strap, its still going strong. Wear it most days and it has took a battering.


----------



## Tangent (Feb 28, 2013)

I wouldn't want a G Shock to be pretty because then I'd care about it getting battered. I've had a couple of G Shocks and the only reason I haven't still got them is I used to travel a lot and I lost them. I've got a solar Protrek which I've had for 15 years and it's still going strong. And Proteks aren't even as tough as G Shocks.


----------



## Flycaster (Aug 15, 2009)

alxbly said:


> I thought I liked the original square shape G-Shocks best until I got this for Xmas:
> 
> http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BdHuxPSFwcq/
> 
> It's big but not too big and the dial is amazing, so much going on. Really like this one. :yes:


 Now that was weird. Looking at *Jonesinamillion *suggestion of Goldsmiths link I stumbled on one that I really liked:

Looks like the same watch with no metal strap.


----------



## JustDave (Dec 28, 2017)

Although I agree with comments about some of them being too big, I wouldn't say they are all ugly. I currently have two, the black one has been my most worn watch this year since getting the both in May, it's light and easy to tell the time so great for day to day use. I tried the watch in Alxbly photo which I loved but unfortunately my wrist isn't man enough for it


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

alxbly said:


> I thought I liked the original square shape G-Shocks best until I got this for Xmas:
> 
> It's big but not too big and the dial is amazing, so much going on. Really like this one. :yes:


 Is that the GST-W310?

I've never had (or wanted) a G-Shock, but I came across something about these being a (slightly!) smaller option, and now I'm tempted...

Would probably go with the 300 as I suspect the black bezel might tone it down a bit.


----------



## Ed209 (Oct 7, 2016)

alxbly said:


> I thought I liked the original square shape G-Shocks best until I got this for Xmas:
> 
> http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BdHuxPSFwcq/
> 
> It's big but not too big and the dial is amazing, so much going on. Really like this one. :yes:





ziggy1024 said:


> Is that the GST-W310?
> 
> I've never had (or wanted) a G-Shock, but I came across something about these being a (slightly!) smaller option, and now I'm tempted...
> 
> Would probably go with the 300 as I suspect the black bezel might tone it down a bit.


 That's right: G-Shock now do their G-Steel range in a 90% dimension version. They are called "mid-size" and have 300 serial numbers as opposed to 100 to differentiate from the full size i.e. The GST-W310 is the midsIze version of the GST-W110...........I think.

I really want the midsIze version of the one above with rubber strap and radio control. They sell it on the Japanese market, but not in the U.K. Tempted to buy from an international seller on eBay.

Alxbly, is your G-Steel the full size, or the midsize?


----------



## alxbly (Jul 14, 2017)

ziggy1024 said:


> Is that the GST-W310?


 Yes, the GST-W310D-1AER. 



Ed209 said:


> That's right: G-Shock now do their G-Steel range in a 90% dimension version. They are called "mid-size" and have 300 serial numbers as opposed to 100 to differentiate from the full size i.e. The GST-W310 is the midsIze version of the GST-W110...........I think.
> 
> I really want the midsIze version of the one above with rubber strap and radio control. They sell it on the Japanese market, but not in the U.K. Tempted to buy from an international seller on eBay.
> 
> Alxbly, is your G-Steel the full size, or the midsize?


 It's the mid sized version. I tried a full sized version and it was really big!!! Mid sized version (and a few other Casios) unboxed here (skip to 5:00 to see the GST).:


----------



## Ed209 (Oct 7, 2016)

Nice video.

I've been umming and erring with the mid-size G-steel; I'm worried it's still too big.


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

This looks like a winner to me...


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Middle or right for me...


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

Biker said:


> Middle or right for me...


 Middle for me. Will post some on-the-wrist photos for size comparison with some more 'normal' watches when mine arives!


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Deano3 (Dec 28, 2017)

I have one of these

www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007421B4G/ref=asc_df_B007421B4G49237086/?tag=googshopuk-21&creative=22110&creativeASIN=B007421B4G&linkCode=df0&hvadid=213995961558&hvpos=1o2&hvnetw=g&hvrand=8280240009449153340&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=m&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=1006886&hvtargid=pla-3362327648

I love it not to bulky and very tough and robust , light isnt the best but great smart watch

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



Deano3 said:


> I have one of these
> 
> www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007421B4G/ref=asc_df_B007421B4G49237086/?tag=googshopuk-21&creative=22110&creativeASIN=B007421B4G&linkCode=df0&hvadid=213995961558&hvpos=1o2&hvnetw=g&hvrand=8280240009449153340&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=m&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=1006886&hvtargid=pla-3362327648
> 
> ...


Solar aswel so no need to change batteries

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

Biker said:


> :thumbsup:


 Ok, so I'm never going to claim that a G-shock is a great looking watch, but that's not really the point of them, is it?!

As per the above, I think the GW-2000 is a pretty cool looking thing - and it's not as huuuuge as some!

The new arrival on my skinny wrist as promised...


----------



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

Went out looking for a G-Shock for work today. I was determined to get the cheapest one I could see but you know how it goes........Tried on the GST-W310D-1AER as posted on here earlier by alxbly and liked it. £299 in all jewellers, £279 in Menkind. Came home and ordered it online from WatchO for £230. Using a 5% discount code brought it down to £218.50 with free delivery so I've still got £51.50 left over from my burfday money. Should be with me by Tuesday. That'll bring my 'collection' up to 3! 1 quartz diver, 1 mechanical (auto) and now 1 solar. I've got a right mixed bag. Just need a dress watch and I'm done.  :laugh:


----------



## JustDave (Dec 28, 2017)

I saw one of those just after Christmas in the sale and wish I'd bought it now! Having nearly crushed one of my watches (also G-Shock) between a tyre and a wheel arch this week I'm looking for another watch that will take a bit of abuse...


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

Further to the above, mine's better with the excess strap trimmed off!










And it sits nicely on the wrist too:










Considering I'm usually one for smaller watches, I'm really happy with this one.


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

ziggy1024 said:


> Ok, so I'm never going to claim that a G-shock is a great looking watch, but that's not really the point of them, is it?!
> 
> As per the above, I think the GW-2000 is a pretty cool looking thing - and it's not as huuuuge as some!
> 
> The new arrival on my skinny wrist as promised...


 Yep!

I like that. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

A bump up from the depths. :naughty:

I have a good looking G on the way in. Watch this space...


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

Spoilers.. spoilers.. spoilers..



















:naughty: tomorrow.


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

Trigger said:


> Spoilers.. spoilers.. spoilers..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Here froggy froggy.


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

ziggy1024 said:


> Here froggy froggy.


 Maaaaaybe.


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Ah, so the amphibian is well and truly out of the aqueous mass


----------



## Stuart2103 (Feb 22, 2017)

I like the square models. I have a GW-M5610-1ER but it's hardly used to it's full durability potential.

Here it is rather close to a hammer. Dangerous stuff! Did I wear it to put up a few pictures? Maybe.


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

Frog indeed. It is a vintage Frogman DW-8201WC with translucent jelly bezel and band. A special edition for the World Coral Reef Conservation Society. We're all members, right? :naughty:


----------

